# Do keyboardless wheel controllers even exist?



## coreycoleman (Nov 22, 2018)

My keyboard only has one programmable wheel.

I’d love to add a standalone controller with 2 or more wheels for CC11 and CC1 (maybe CC7).

Everything I find is a full keyboard or a tiny series of faders.

I’m surprised I can’t find anything like this, but perhaps I’m not looking in the right places.

Does something like this exist?


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 22, 2018)

Why wheels only? A good slider might even be better. I mean I love wheels, but not for absolutely everything.


----------



## coreycoleman (Nov 22, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Why wheels only? A good slider might even be better. I mean I love wheels, but not for absolutely everything.



It’s just what I’m used to, I suppose. I’m also looking for the solution to be inexpensive. ($50ish)

With something like the Pyle USB midi controller the fader resolution seems pretty tiny.


----------



## Olfirf (Nov 22, 2018)

You can build your own controller with arduino pretty easily these days. Doepfer offers a Modulation or pitchbend wheel. You need to learn only basics in Arduiono and a little soldering experience. I once looked for exactly that: A Midi controller with modulation wheel and pitchbend, but wasn’t able to find one.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 22, 2018)

Olfirf said:


> Doepfer offers a Modulation or pitchbend wheel.



Not anymore, says sold out on their website.


----------



## Divico (Nov 22, 2018)

I was searching for a long while. Endede up with faders and a new keyboard with wheels. No seperate modwheel available. Like nowhere :D


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 22, 2018)

I still use a Yamaha MCS2 that I bought way back in 1986. A used one, if you can find it, will do the trick for you.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 22, 2018)

You can assemble a small Eurorack modular rig, talk about completely overkill.
Doepfer Mini Case
Doepfer A-174-2 Mod Wheel and Pitch Bend
Doepfer A-192-2 dual CV to MIDI/USB Interface

Here is a version:
https://www.modulargrid.net/e/racks/view/790409

That would be 300€ with a pair of jacks.


----------



## coreycoleman (Nov 22, 2018)

Divico said:


> I was searching for a long while. Endede up with faders and a new keyboard with wheels. No seperate modwheel available. Like nowhere :D



Well, I suppose it's nice to know I'm not alone


----------



## coreycoleman (Nov 22, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with this? https://www.samash.com/icontrols-mini-usb-midi-controller-iiconblkx-p

Faders still look a bit short


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 22, 2018)

If you're going that way, you might be better off with a Korg NanoKontrol 2  Less expensive, used by many (including myself), does the job fairly well, easily programmable on a computer, the faders are a bit short, but that's why it take so little space on our cluttered desks


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 22, 2018)

If you have an iPhone, Android or iPad, you can easily (and I mean easily) make a virtual MOD Wheel with TouchOSC. I don't like the touch strips on my S88, so I just place my iPhone on top of the S88 and it acts as my MOD wheel (or whatever CC you choose).


----------



## coreycoleman (Nov 22, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> If you have an iPhone, Android or iPad, you can easily (and I mean easily) make a virtual MOD Wheel with TouchOSC. I don't like the touch strips on my S88, so I just place my iPhone on top of the S88 and it acts as my MOD wheel (or whatever CC you choose).



Hmmm..... that looks pretty interesting. I'm on Windows and have an iPad/iPhone. Any idea if that will work?

Do you find the response time to be as instant and fluid as hardware?

Looks cheap enough to try out on my own, but if you have the answers at hand, I'd be much obliged.


----------



## bill5 (Nov 22, 2018)

It's unbelievable to me that modular controls - wheels as well as joysticks - aren't readily available and cheap as well.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Nov 22, 2018)

coreycoleman said:


> Hmmm..... that looks pretty interesting. I'm on Windows and have an iPad/iPhone. Any idea if that will work?
> 
> Do you find the response time to be as instant and fluid as hardware?
> 
> Looks cheap enough to try out on my own, but if you have the answers at hand, I'd be much obliged.


I do OSC on a pc w/ my iPad - works great.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 22, 2018)

coreycoleman said:


> Hmmm..... that looks pretty interesting. I'm on Windows and have an iPad/iPhone. Any idea if that will work?
> 
> Do you find the response time to be as instant and fluid as hardware?
> 
> Looks cheap enough to try out on my own, but if you have the answers at hand, I'd be much obliged.



The response time, in both Logic and Cubase, is instant. I don't know if your Apple devices are compatible with Windows, by if recall correctly there are users on this forum that do this.


----------



## bigrichpea (Nov 22, 2018)

I had the same query about a year ago and settled on this IOS app from Klevgr: https://klevgrand.se/products/weeel/

It works really well and is easy to configure.


----------



## Olfirf (Nov 22, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> Not anymore, says sold out on their website.


Nope, only the duo of mod and pitch wheel is not available any more. You can still buy the individual wheel, which can be used as a mod wheel (without the spring) or pitchblende wheel (with the spring). If you want both your can buy two (or more for multiple wheels). 
I cannot seem them stop this offer, as this is a replacement part for the Deeper LMK keyboards. As long as they don't stop selling those they will certainly keep the wheel in stock.


----------

